# 522 L2.37 Fixes/Enhancements?



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Dish released L2.37 software for the 522 yesterday; yours truly received it this morning. I don't notice any Menu changes or feature enhancements. Does anyone know what's new or what this fixes? With 2.37 being released less than two weeks after 2.36 came out, my guess is that this new release fixes some bugs from the previous release.


----------



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

I got my update last nite also turned it off to go to bed then turned it right back on and it was downloading already like it was just waiting for me to turn it off. Like they were in a real hurry to push it out.


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

still got 2.35 here


----------



## jblight (Mar 31, 2002)

What the heck? I'm still on 2.35 as well. I'm starting to feel neglected. Do you have to have this thing pugged into a working phone line to get the updates or it it just spooled off the sat?


----------



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

I dont know. I think you only have to turn off both tuners. that is what I did last nite it was not even normal update time for me. Like I said it was off for like 2 minutes and it had already started D/L update.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

IF L236 introduced major problems that are (maybe) fixed in L237, be glad if you are still at L235.

Sure would be nice if they would provide release notes that actually tell us what was changed.


----------



## Pablo_New (Feb 25, 2005)

Pepper said:


> IF L236 introduced major problems that are (maybe) fixed in L237, be glad if you are still at L235.
> 
> Sure would be nice if they would provide release notes that actually tell us what was changed.


What major problems???


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Pepper said:


> IF L236 introduced major problems that are (maybe) fixed in L237, be glad if you are still at L235.
> 
> Sure would be nice if they would provide release notes that actually tell us what was changed.


None that I could detect. Only one minor problem which I reported about the inactivity timer not working (click here to read), but which no one else has reported having the same problem to the best of my knowledge (maybe because they are all still stuck on 2.35!  )


----------



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

I dont know I did not activate the inactivity timer as I sleep with my tv on and that would shut it off and wake me up.


----------



## CopyChief (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm still at 2.35, too. I don't typically turn the box off at night, but I've successfully received other updates. I'm glad to read I'm not the only one stuck back at 2.35... but when are the updates coming?


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

Pablo_New said:


> What major problems???


I don't know, that's why I said IF.

And further qualified with my second sentence, without accurate release notes nobody has any idea why there are so many versions and what they are testing or trying various ways of fixing.


----------



## tdw (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm still at 2.35 as well..hmmm


----------



## adv_dp_fan (Sep 5, 2004)

I received 2.36 a while back and though they claim to fix audio drop outs, I still get a few. There was a loud whistle pop followed by some video glitches in a recording last night. Backing up played the section fine. The one good thing I've noticed is I don't have the out of sync problems I was having so that's an improvement. Another thing I noticed that I didn't see listed in the list of enhancements were changes to the "my recording" listings. It now shows me when a show is skipped due to priority which is good and allows me to make other arrangements if needed. Before I never saw any indication and wondered why some shows never recorded. Also it seems to remember my show/hide skipped settings which also is good. Now, take care of the remaining audio/video glitches, and kick some butt to get an improved schedule (I know that's not Dish's fault) and better definition of "new" shows and I'm happy. Not asking a lot am I?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I am getting the loud pops too, havent checked my software number


----------



## maximum (Jun 23, 2004)

I've got 2.36 and still get audio drops and video artifacts.
Here are some new bugs I've noticed since 2.36

Started watching a show that was currently recorded (about 1/2 hour behind). Skipping commercials caught us up to live TV and the Live TV icon appeared. The video was full of tiles and the audio was choppy. Had to skip back a few times to stabilize the picture.

The schedule listed a timer as recording in progress (on TV1) but TV1 was not recording anything. Pressed the record button to get it to record manually. A message displayed saying something like "this action will cause the following recordings to stop. Do you want to continue?". It also showed a list with nothing in it. When I selected Yes the message went away but it still would not record.

If the tuner is off and you press the up arrow the System Info screen appears if you are using the S-video output. If you are using the RF output nothing is displayed.


----------



## Pablo_New (Feb 25, 2005)

Pepper said:


> I don't know, that's why I said IF.
> 
> And further qualified with my second sentence, without accurate release notes nobody has any idea why there are so many versions and what they are testing or trying various ways of fixing.


I guess IF I read the post a little more closely, I could have saved us both some time.


----------



## OakIsle (Feb 14, 2005)

Software upgrade has seemed to fix my audio sync problem, but I have a quick question I will post here instead of starting a new thread.

I have a 522 and on the list on DVR's I have one show that will not go away. I cannot watch it nor can I get rid of the name on the list. I have tried deleting the name a few different ways, but it still remains. 

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

OakIsle said:


> Software upgrade has seemed to fix my audio sync problem, but I have a quick question I will post here instead of starting a new thread.
> 
> I have a 522 and on the list on DVR's I have one show that will not go away. I cannot watch it nor can I get rid of the name on the list. I have tried deleting the name a few different ways, but it still remains.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


Wait for your 522 to clean the hard drive everything will dissappear


----------



## OakIsle (Feb 14, 2005)

boba said:


> Wait for your 522 to clean the hard drive everything will dissappear


Is this done automatically or do I need to do this?


----------



## mikec73 (May 5, 2005)

OakIsle said:


> Is this done automatically or do I need to do this?


It has been pointed out to me in other threads that boba is very anti-dish. IF your receiver does it, its not good!


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

Well I'm still on L236, had two lockups/reboots this weekend, both while something was recording.

The first one happened during Enterprise Friday night (argh! at least they have the 2nd showing on Sunday which was successful). I wasn't there, my wife did the power button reboot.

The second one happened during a movie on Encore Love Stories (yuck, at least she had seen that one before) and I used the search function in the program guide. I was canceling out of everything and the last cancel, where the program should have restored to full screen, instead locked up for about 30 seconds with nothing but the frozen picture in the corner and the rest of the screen black, then a hard drive diagnostics. It resumed the recording when it rebooted about 5 minutes later.

Definitely something weird is going on, I never saw this happen before.


----------



## OakIsle (Feb 14, 2005)

mikec73 said:


> It has been pointed out to me in other threads that boba is very anti-dish. IF your receiver does it, its not good!


Thank you. Apparently this boba person giving advice deserves what it gets.


----------



## llunken777 (Mar 24, 2002)

Pepper said:


> Well I'm still on L236, had two lockups/reboots this weekend, both while something was recording.
> 
> The first one happened during Enterprise Friday night (argh! at least they have the 2nd showing on Sunday which was successful). I wasn't there, my wife did the power button reboot.
> 
> ...


I have that happen several times and I am on the L235 version still.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

mikec73 said:


> It has been pointed out to me in other threads that boba is very anti-dish. IF your receiver does it, its not good!


My 522 is still on 2.35 and it cleaned the hard drive last week and zapped everything including my timers. My wife was not happy!

It is apparently now behaving erratically. Will 2.37 fix the problem or is it time to call the CSR?


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

OakIsle said:


> Software upgrade has seemed to fix my audio sync problem, but I have a quick question I will post here instead of starting a new thread.
> 
> I have a 522 and on the list on DVR's I have one show that will not go away. I cannot watch it nor can I get rid of the name on the list. I have tried deleting the name a few different ways, but it still remains.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


You could fill it up the it would get erased,call dish they have a set of commands that will format it i think.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

srrobinson2 said:


> My 522 is still on 2.35 and it cleaned the hard drive last week and zapped everything including my timers. My wife was not happy!
> 
> It is apparently now behaving erratically. Will 2.37 fix the problem or is it time to call the CSR?


I don't see any harm in contacting Dish. I wouldn't count on L2.37 to fix the problems you've been having. I've had my 522 for a year now without it ever having wiped out my timers/events. However, my mother and step-father's 522 lost everything on their 522 last month in the first month since they acquired it.


----------



## CopyChief (Jan 17, 2005)

Weird, I'm still at 235. Are the upgrades still spooling? I've noticed a bit of irratic behaviour of late -- more audio drops, more pixellation and other video glitches, etc. Is this the beginning of the end?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

My 522 is pixeling more....

Wonder why?


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

CopyChief said:


> Weird, I'm still at 235. Are the upgrades still spooling? I've noticed a bit of irratic behaviour of late -- more audio drops, more pixellation and other video glitches, etc. Is this the beginning of the end?


L2.36 was released on April 28. It's possible that it's still spooling. Heck, Dish still lists L2.35 under Current Versions for the 522 on its Web site.

Do you power off both TV1 and 2 each night? This puts the unit into standby which is required before any updates are downloaded.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

BuckeyeChris said:


> L2.36 was released on April 28. It's possible that it's still spooling. Heck, Dish still lists L2.35 under Current Versions for the 522 on its Web site.
> 
> Do you power off both TV1 and 2 each night? This puts the unit into standby which is required before any updates are downloaded.


I believe that some big problems crept up with L236 so I doubt it is spooling anymore. Those who had already received it will still have it (mostly) and those who had not received it before the spooling was stopped would still be at L235. L237 will hopefully fix whatever was broken with L236. It's going out to a limited number of receivers so there is no problem if you are at L235 or L236. That's why it's still a current version because DISH has not released it to all 522s. If it has not been released to your specific receiver, ABSOLUTELY NOTHING will force a download regardless of how many times you power off or do a hard reboot or anything else. They are released to receivers in blocks. If you aren't in that block, you can't get it...period. Just wait.


----------

